# Skate_3-San_Van_Party_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XEX



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Skate_3-San_Van_Party_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XEX*
Scene DLC is usually JTAG DLC so those using profile glitches will have to look elsewhere.
XEX also released internals of the other already released skate 3 DLC at the same time as this.

As it stands only the Black Box Distribution Skate Park, Skate.Create Upgrade Pack and Skate Share Pack are still to come although the share pack is useless without Live (there is some odd stuff happening with that with the after dark stuff).

This one has been missing for a while but it is here now. The big change is that it restores local multiplayer (available in skate 2 but notably absent from the main release of skate 3- yes they pulled a fable 2 on us)

Xbox.com description
The party is on! Revisit some old San Van favorites along with a massive new park and get your creative Zen flowing with a new Skate.Park lot. Party Play is back so get ready for some head to head skating in Spot Battle, 1-UP, SKATE and HOM!



Spoiler: NFO





```
XXXXXXÂÂXXXXXXÂÂÂÂEEEEEEEEEEEEEEÂÂXXXXXXÂÂXXXXXXÂÂ
ÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂXXÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEEEEEEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂXXXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXXXÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEEÂÂÂÂXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂXXÂÂ
XXXXXXÂÂÂÂXXXXXXÂÂEEEEEEEEEEEEEEÂÂXXXXXXÂÂÂÂXXXXXX

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPresents
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSkate 3 - San Van Party Pack - DLC


Developer...: Electronic Arts Blackbox
Publisher...: Electronic Arts
Genre.......: Sports & Recreation
Release Date: 10/30/2010
Type........: DLC
Console.....: XBOX360
Filename....: xex-ssvpp
Size........: 8x50MB
Price.......: 560 Microsoft Points

The party is on! Revisit some old San Van favorites along with a massive new park
and get your creative Zen flowing with a new Skate.Park lot. Party Play is back so
get ready for some head to head skating in Spot Battle, 1-UP, SKATE and HOM!

Link........: http://marketplace.xbox.com/Product/Skate-3/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d802454108e6


You liked that game?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBuy the original as we did then!


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RELEASE NOTES

Install to HDD under the following directory path:ÂÂ 
HDD:/Partition3/Content/0000000000000000/ 

This release was successfully tested on an Freeboot 0.32
```


----------

